# upgraded Eneloops



## 1anrm (Oct 6, 2009)

http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/595121.html

Whoah, now it can be recharged 1500 times...


----------



## Vesper (Oct 6, 2009)

That's cool. I wonder if the price will also go up considering the upgraded materials, etc.


----------



## Turak (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/News/Details.aspx?NewsId=26069

They are indicating the new Eneloops can handle 1500 recharge cycles and will maintain 75% capacity after 3 years...

--------------
The latest breakthrough allowing "eneloop" to be recharged up to 1,500 times has been realized by applying newly-developed recharging technologies.
--------------
Rechargeable batteries typically have a "self-discharge" characteristic which gradually reduces charged energy over time. This is considered the downside of typical rechargeable batteries, as it renders them inconvenient since they are unusable immediately after purchase, requiring the batteries to be charged to start using them and recharged if they have been left on the shelf for a period of time. Since "eneloop" batteries have a low self-discharge rate, they can be pre-charged and usable immediately after purchase, like dry cell batteries. This new "eneloop" battery continues this tradition, and a fully-charged "eneloop" will be "ready for use off the shelf even after 3 years" of storage, according to Sanyo. By using SANYO?s original "super-lattice alloy" for negative electrode material and improvement of materials and structure, a fully-charged new eneloop battery can maintain "approximately 75% of charged power even after 3 years", ensuring that power is available when needed. 
-----------


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 6, 2009)

Turak said:


> and will maintain 75% capacity after 3 years...


Mr. Happy had a set of new factory charged AA cells marked 2006-08 which sat unused for the last 3 years. 
He tested them last week and they also achieved 75% after 3 years.


----------



## Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Wahoo...!

And, once again, I think it's commendable that Sanyo didn't succumb to increasing the capacity of the Eneloop at the expense of its durability and longevity.

Good on them.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to go, Sanyo ! ! !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## brightspot (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder when we can buy these, and how can we tell the difference between first or second generation Eneloops


----------



## brted (Oct 6, 2009)

brightspot said:


> I wonder when we can buy these, and how can we tell the difference between first or second generation Eneloops



They said they are giving them a different model number. Unfortunately they also seem to be indicating they will only be for sale in Japan.


----------



## Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

It appears that Sanyo deserves even more kudos.

Firstly, they don't even show the Eneloop's typical capacity of 2000mAh on the cell any more. Instead, they only show the minimum capacity of 1900mAh.

As well, they are using a higher than necessary discharge rate to measure the remaining capacity. I believe the industry standard calls for a 0.2C rate, which would be 400mAh for a 2000mAh cell. Sanyo is instead using a 740mA rate, which would necessarily result in a lower capacity measurement.

While I think it's a good idea to set a trend by only showing the minimum capacity, which is what the consumer is supposed to be guaranteed, I wonder what is prompting them to use the higher than necessary discharge rate to measure remaining capacity?


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 7, 2009)

i hoped that the new one will resist abuse even better and withstand higher discharge current without losing much of its capacity while more charging cycle doesn't meant much for us doesn't it?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 7, 2009)

Only Available in Japan? :ironic: 
If they do test well...
Do I hear a groupbuy?


----------



## KD7EIR (Oct 7, 2009)

It's great to see a company actually trying to improve their product instead of just becoming stagnant.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Oct 7, 2009)

:goodjob: SANYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidefromitaly (Oct 7, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Only Available in Japan? :ironic:
> If they do test well...
> Do I hear a groupbuy?



i'm in


----------



## Canuke (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting... I just looked at some Energizer rechargeables for the first time in a long time (since the poor charge retention debacle) today at Target, and noticed that they were rated 2300mAh, were marked as "New" and that the new feature was lots more charge cycles. I assume that Sanyo still makes Everready's cells...


----------



## WDG (Oct 13, 2009)

Turak said:


> --------------
> The latest breakthrough allowing "eneloop" to be recharged up to 1,500 times has been realized by applying newly-developed recharging technologies.
> --------------



Didn't read the article yet, but this makes it sound as if the extended cycles may require a specific charger?

Anyway, KUDOS to Sanyo. I've been so pleased with my Eneloops that I can scarcely imagine them getting better.


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

"Antibacterial finishing"! It gets better and better. :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2009)

davidefromitaly said:


> i'm in



Sent them an email, we'll see.


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 6, 2009)

new press release, eneloop now in crayon colors, atleast in japan. http://sanyo.com/news/2009/11/05-1.html
i've been wanting to buy eneloop rechargeables for awhile now. currently i have none. i've resisted so far, waiting until the new ones make it to the us. not sure how much longer i can hold off.


----------



## Link Archer VI (Nov 6, 2009)

Forget the colors, I want the "eneloopy" battery tester!


----------



## bltkmt (Nov 6, 2009)

Seriously! Give me a battery testing dog!


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, aren't they _gor_geous!


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 6, 2009)

Japan only? How can they be so cruel?

Maybe I should take a weekend break to Tokyo. :devil:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 7, 2009)

Those “eneloop tones” colored batteries are *BEAUTIFUL* ! ! !

:wow:



Sadly, looks like they're only making 100,000 sets of them. :sigh:


And those will *only* be available in Japan. :mecry:


C'mon, Sanyo -- we want 'em in U.S.A. also.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## MarioJP (Nov 7, 2009)

whats so special about the upgraded version. I thought Eneloop is perfect already??


----------



## Inspgad (Nov 7, 2009)

Love the 8 color "crayon" eneloops, but the most important color is "green". As in the initial charge is done with renewable energy.


----------



## PeAK (Nov 7, 2009)

Bones said:


> Wahoo...!
> 
> And, once again, I think it's commendable that Sanyo didn't succumb to increasing the capacity of the Eneloop at the expense of its durability and longevity.
> 
> Good on them.


Hopefully the also increased the *negative delta-V drop* so that the battery can signal the charger to stop the charge. If units like Maha and LaCrosse have problems terminating on this condition (and generating a *destructive heat cycle)*, you can be sure that many of these newer generation batteries will not see 1500 cycles.


----------



## Gazoo (Nov 7, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Mr. Happy had a set of new factory charged AA cells marked 2006-08 which sat unused for the last 3 years.
> He tested them last week and they also achieved 75% after 3 years.



He wasn't the only one... I did testing on eneloops that had the same manufacturing date, but I was just a few months shy of three years when I tested them. They all came out at around 75%...pretty darn awesome.


----------



## TONY M (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow. A cute puppy names Eneloopy, how cool and a fun collectors item.

Hard to believe that Eneloops are already 4 years old. 


Gazoo said:


> He wasn't the only one... I did testing on eneloops that had the same manufacturing date, but I was just a few months shy of three years when I tested them. They all came out at around 75%...pretty darn awesome.


Awesome indeed and I wonder if they were left 15 years how much they will have discharged.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gazoo said:


> He wasn't the only one... I did testing on eneloops that had the same manufacturing date, but I was just a few months shy of three years when I tested them. They all came out at around 75%...pretty darn awesome.


And look at this link: http://sanyo.com/news/2009/10/06-1.html

Those Sanyo people evidently read CPF because they are saying 75% after three years too!


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Japan only? How can they be so cruel?
> 
> Maybe I should take a weekend break to Tokyo. :devil:



i'm in on a group buy, if mr. happy is volunteering to pick some up!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Sanyo rep says these will be available next year. Fingers crossed on some good clearance deals on old eneloops from the only B&M chain retailer of eneloops in Australia.


----------



## Perfectionist (Nov 7, 2009)

Dangit, just when I've replaced every battery in my life with LSD's ...... Sanyo comes along and makes me regret it !! 

Obviously this is great news ...... but I still can't help feeling that battery development is desperately behind the technological curve ...... where has all the new research gone ...... what happened to all the amazing scientific breakthroughs ...... why hasn't anything actually materialsed from all the many hyped up announcements !! 

By now, surely we should have AA cells which have at least 20,000mah and absolutely no discharge rate at all !! :naughty: (which only cost $1 a cell and can be safely re-charged in less than a minute! )

Why is it, that I can buy a Netbook or Cellphone costing only a couple of hundred bucks, which has technology that has improved and advanced at remarkable (Moores Law?) speed over the years ...... yet is run by and completely dependant upon, a power source that was invented a gazillion years ago that hasn't in any way kept pace with the rate of progress in almost every other field ??


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> By now, surely we should have AA cells which have at least 20,000mah and absolutely no discharge rate at all !! :naughty: (which only cost $1 a cell and can be safely re-charged in less than a minute! )


Let's see now. 20 Ah in one minute requires a charge current of 20 x 60 = 1,200 A. That's another piece of technology you would need: a 1200 amp power supply, and 1 inch thick copper cable to carry the current to the battery. Oh, and the power supply will weigh about 200 lbs and be the size of a large suitcase...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2009)

Moore's law only applies to semiconductors. And to an extent LEDs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Nov 8, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Let's see now. 20 Ah in one minute requires a charge current of 20 x 60 = 1,200 A. That's another piece of technology you would need: a 1200 amp power supply, and 1 inch thick copper cable to carry the current to the battery. Oh, and the power supply will weigh about 200 lbs and be the size of a large suitcase...


You could have said the same thing about Cellphone Coverage or Broadband or even the Combustion Engine !! If there is a Commercial Market for it ..... and it's Scientifically Viable ...... than anything is possible !! :rock:

What do ya think about SuperCapacitors ?? :thinking:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_double-layer_capacitor

http://arstechnica.com/science/news...lead-to-instant-charging-long-charge-life.ars

http://www.eestorbatteries.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEStor

http://www.physorg.com/news157721337.html





[email protected] said:


> Moore's law only applies to semiconductors. And to an extent LEDs.


It's not really a "Law" ...... more conjecture which has held true for many years ...... who knows, maybe some kickass new NanoTech or AI coolness will come along and shatter all our previous notions and accelerate us in to a brave new era !! :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2009)

Supercapacitors are in a light already. Their capacity sucks though.


----------



## flatline (Nov 8, 2009)

For applications where size isn't a concern, I think supercaps are starting to be viable options for short-term energy storage. If I recall correctly, they are still about an order of magnitude behind lead acid in terms of energy density (that puts them almost 2 orders of magnitude behind li-ion? can't remember the ratios)

Since size is so important to flashlights, I don't expect to see supercaps widely used for a while yet.

--flatline


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Moore's law only applies to semiconductors. And to an extent LEDs.


_All_ diodes _are_ semiconductors. Moore's Law actually describes the number of transistors that will fit in a given area, so sadly it doesn't apply to LEDs.

However, there is a somewhat similar law that does apply to LEDs: Haitz's Law.



> Haitz's Law ... states that every decade, the cost per lumen (unit of useful light emitted) falls by a factor of 10, the amount of light generated per LED package increases by a factor of 20, for a given wavelength (color) of light. It is considered the LED counterpart to Moore's Law, which states that the number of transistors in a given integrated circuit doubles every 18 to 24 months. ...
> Haitz's Law is named after Dr. Roland Haitz, a now-retired scientist at Agilent Technologies.


----------



## kwkarth (Nov 27, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> _All_ diodes _are_ semiconductors. Moore's Law actually describes the number of transistors that will fit in a given area, so sadly it doesn't apply to LEDs.
> 
> However, there is a somewhat similar law that does apply to LEDs: Haitz's Law.



Neither of these projections are "laws" they're only optimistic estimations as was mentioned earlier. It's almost offensive to me to hear them called "laws" as if to lend them much more importance that they're actually due.


----------



## RA40 (Nov 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sanyo rep says these will be available next year. Fingers crossed on some good clearance deals on old eneloops from the only B&M chain retailer of eneloops in Australia.



As well that the Panasonic deal goes smoothly so we see these new babies.  In another thread, Eneloops were not well stocked in many of the shops I visited while in Kagoshima. Maybe 1-2 packages on the hanger and they sat the 2 weeks while I there without the other hooks being filled with fresh versions. The latest I found were 9-09 production.


----------



## MWClint (Nov 27, 2009)

Eneloopy goes on sale in Asia soon

http://asia.cnet.com/crave/2009/11/26/eneloopy-sanyo-s-battery-checking-mutt-to-retail-soon-in-asia/

"Look for it in Singapore stores this end-December."

so who do we know in singapore to do a group buy. 
this has got to be easier than trying to get them from Japan.


----------



## mfm (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't really need more eneloops but I guess I had to buy them..








The question remains if I also need an Eneloopy plus a travel charger and two 1500-cycle AAs...

But I have to wonder why all these new eneloop chargers are so slow (from what I can tell), the recommended charging rate in the actual eneloop datasheet is 1C.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 6, 2009)

I suspect if you bought a dozen Eneloopies you could unload them all rather quickly in the Marketplace 

As to the slower charging rate it may be that Sanyo have tuned the chargers to be optimized for the eneloop's particular characteristics. I rather think the 1C charge rate in the data sheet is a worst case "durability test" rather than an ideal charging rate for long battery life. After all, as I recall they also use a minus 10 mV delta-V for termination which is higher than most would tend to select if they were looking after their batteries.

We shall be looking for microscopic examination and detailed test results of the new 1500 cells as soon as you get them on the test bench!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 6, 2009)

*Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*

Be honest, guys: Charging and using a cell for 1500 cycles would take most of us at least 10 years. Will you really be using it beyond 3 years? By then, you'll be able to buy AAs with more capacity, more voltage, or both. Will you really continue to use your $3 AAs through 1500 cycles? I don't think so. Not if you're a true flashaholic.


----------



## mfm (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> I suspect if you bought a dozen Eneloopies you could unload them all rather quickly in the Marketplace



They only had them in one store that I found, and only three. Actually two now, seems I needed one:









Mr Happy said:


> As to the slower charging rate it may be that Sanyo have tuned the chargers to be optimized for the eneloop's particular characteristics. I rather think the 1C charge rate in the data sheet is a worst case "durability test" rather than an ideal charging rate for long battery life. After all, as I recall they also use a minus 10 mV delta-V for termination which is higher than most would tend to select if they were looking after their batteries.



I doubt that, it says "Fast Charge: 2000 mA at 1.1 hours, using recommended charging system". Also the main termination method is peak voltage, minus delta-V is just a backup method along with others. The cells do not get hot either, neither during charging or at termination.

The new NC-TGR03 looks best of the new ones with 4 individual LEDs, a battery tester and 100 minutes for two AA batteries, but it is quite expensive. It also plugs directly into the socked, not good for me who is using euro-plugs. So I will keep using my MQH02 with detachable cord.


----------



## MarioJP (Dec 6, 2009)

How well do they stack up against Nizn cells in terms in storage??. I have not got a definite clear answers about the true storage longevity from these cells which is why I am asking.

Another thing is by the time these upgraded eneloops hit U.S shores I don't know if Eneloops will be convincing over Nizn cells to replace NiMh cells. Its getting positive reviews just like the eneloop. I guess Sanyo has a competitor now.

Sanyo vs Powergenix
ROUND 1 FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 6, 2009)

mfm said:


> I doubt that, it says "Fast Charge: 2000 mA at 1.1 hours, using recommended charging system". Also the main termination method is peak voltage, minus delta-V is just a backup method along with others. The cells do not get hot either, neither during charging or at termination.


IMHO, you can't tell the voltage has peaked until it starts going down the other side, which makes it broadly the same as minus delta-V. And the cells most assuredly do get hot once the voltage has reached that point, unless you stop charging very soon after. At a 1C charge rate there is three watts being fed into the cell with nowhere to go.

The other drawback to fast charging is that if you end the charge before the cells start getting hot you will be stopping short of a 100% charge. That may not matter for many people, but you can certainly achieve a fuller, cooler charge if you use a lower rate like the MQN05 does.

I typically find a 1 A, 0.5C charge is close to optimal with eneloops on the C9000. I don't charge at 2 A unless I am in a hurry, due to the lower fullness of charge.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 6, 2009)

mfm, may I inquire what the price was for the 4xAA pack? 

Figures...a week and some odd after I'm back stateside, they come out. At least it is better than hearing they stocked the shelves the day after I left.


----------



## mfm (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> IMHO, you can't tell the voltage has peaked until it starts going down the other side, which makes it broadly the same as minus delta-V. And the cells most assuredly do get hot once the voltage has reached that point, unless you stop charging very soon after. At a 1C charge rate there is three watts being fed into the cell with nowhere to go.
> 
> The other drawback to fast charging is that if you end the charge before the cells start getting hot you will be stopping short of a 100% charge. That may not matter for many people, but you can certainly achieve a fuller, cooler charge if you use a lower rate like the MQN05 does.
> 
> I typically find a 1 A, 0.5C charge is close to optimal with eneloops on the C9000. I don't charge at 2 A unless I am in a hurry, due to the lower fullness of charge.



You don't think Sanyo knows how to make chargers that work? As I said, the cells don't get warm. And yes, I can live with 85% if that means no trickle charge and one hour charging time.

It is no coincidence that both Sanyo and Duracell recommends the 1C charging rate.



RA40 said:


> mfm, may I inquire what the price was for the 4xAA pack?



I think it was JPY 1460.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. This past trip, the nicest price I found was for an 8X pack of the regular versions for JPY 2680. The 4x packs were similarly priced as yours and the 2X were JPY840-740. Wish I had time to stop by a Costco while in Fukuoka. Could have been very fun.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 7, 2009)

mfm said:


> As I said, the cells don't get warm.


In the MHQ02? That is interesting to know. I see that it has significantly wider battery spacing than many chargers.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Be honest, guys: Charging and using a cell for 1500 cycles would take most of us at least 10 years. Will you really be using it beyond 3 years? By then, you'll be able to buy AAs with more capacity, more voltage, or both. Will you really continue to use your $3 AAs through 1500 cycles? I don't think so. Not if you're a true flashaholic.


 
I will agree. As fast as technology changes, few will want these in 
3 or more years. Sanyo would have done better if they made them 2300mah or higher capacity, and made them to give better runtimes. This would have been more practical. These "new and improved" cells are really not much better than the current ones.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Be honest, guys: Charging and using a cell for 1500 cycles would take most of us at least 10 years. Will you really be using it beyond 3 years? By then, you'll be able to buy AAs with more capacity, more voltage, or both. Will you really continue to use your $3 AAs through 1500 cycles? I don't think so. Not if you're a true flashaholic.


 
I will agree. As fast as technology changes, few will want these in 
3 or more years. Sanyo would have done better if they made them 2300mah or higher capacity, and made them to give better runtimes. This would have been more practical. These "new and improved" cells are really not much better than the current ones.


----------



## flatline (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mikekoz said:


> I will agree. As fast as technology changes, few will want these in
> 3 or more years. Sanyo would have done better if they made them 2300mah or higher capacity, and made them to give better runtimes. This would have been more practical. These "new and improved" cells are really not much better than the current ones.



You say that, but I'm still using Duracell cells I bought over 5 years ago. I'll keep using them until I notice that they get unacceptably hot during charging or until I notice that they have no real capacity left.

I did buy 4 duraloops a while back, but haven't used them yet. I figure I'll get some AA-to-D cell adapters and put them in my 4D maglite.

--flatline


----------



## Bones (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mikekoz said:


> I will agree. As fast as technology changes, few will want these in 3 or more years. Sanyo would have done better if they made them 2300mah or higher capacity, and made them to give better runtimes. This would have been more practical. These "new and improved" cells are really not much better than the current ones.



I think you're overlooking a peripheral benefit, which is significantly increased reliability. To me, it's a given that in order to accept 1500 cycles, this cell has to have been made substantially tougher than the original Eneloop, and its toughness is already legendary.

While there will always be a demand to higher capacity cells, I say let the competition continue to build them. That way, when their owners eventually note that the Eneloop is still going strong long after their higher-capacity competitors have hit the recycle bin, there will be one more convert out there advising that capacity is the least important criteria when choosing a cell; unless, of course, you're holding stocks in Energizer.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Bones said:


> I think you're overlooking a peripheral benefit, which is significantly increased reliability. To me, it's a given that in order to accept 1500 cycles, this cell has to have been made substantially tougher than the original Eneloop, and its toughness is already legendary.
> 
> While there will always be a demand to higher capacity cells, I say let the competition continue to build them. That way, when their owners eventually note that the Eneloop is still going strong long after their higher-capacity competitors have hit the recycle bin, there will be one more convert out there advising that capacity is the least important criteria when choosing a cell; unless, of course, you're holding stocks in Energizer.


 
True! I want reliability also. I guess I just want my cake and eat it too!! I remember when NIMH cells were 1500mah. I would not want batteries with that capacity anymore. Electronics and lights have changed, and what powers them has to change also. If Eneloops 3-5 years from now are the same capacity they are now, I will not buy them if their competitors will have outdone them by then. Contrary to popular belief, Sanyo is not the only company that makes good batteries.


----------



## Bones (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mikekoz said:


> True! I want reliability also. I guess I just want my cake and eat it too!! I remember when NIMH cells were 1500mah. I would not want batteries with that capacity anymore. Electronics and lights have changed, and what powers them has to change also. If Eneloops 3-5 years from now are the same capacity they are now, I will not buy them if their competitors will have outdone them by then. Contrary to popular belief, Sanyo is not the only company that makes good batteries.



If you go back into the forum archives to late 2005 when the Eneloop was introduced, you will find your sentiment respecting capacity echoed many times over. However, 4 years on, rather than capacity increases, we are actually seeing either a stagnation or a re-emphasis on lower capacity cells such as the 1700mAh value line from Duracell:

http://www.duracell.com/uk/products-list-rechargeable.aspx

It's especially notable that in the absence of a low self-discharge cell in their line-up, Energizer has now dropped the capacity of their primary rechargeable AA cell twice since the Eneloop was introduced. Firstly, from the infamous 2500mAh version to a 2450 version, and then from the 2450mAh to the current 2300mAh version.

http://www.energizer.com/products/... hightech-batteries.aspx

And while Sanyo may not be the only company that make good batteries, there is no doubt in my mind that they are currently making the best. And given Sanyo's recent amalgamation with Panasonic, the raw potential of their combined technologies makes it difficult to envision this changing anytime soon.


----------



## Bones (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Bones said:


> ...
> 
> It's especially notable that in the absence of a low self-discharge cell in their line-up, Energizer has now dropped the capacity of their primary rechargeable AA cell twice since the Eneloop was introduced. Firstly, from the infamous 2500mAh version to a 2450 version, and then from the 2450mAh to the current 2300mAh version.
> 
> ...



I know it's gauche to reply to your own posts, but with respect to Energizer twice now reducing the capacity of their primary AA cell, this article from Gizmodo.com is especially salient:

http://gizmodo.com/5152116/battlemodo-energizer-vs-duracell ...

Basically, it states that during this battlemodo, a Duracell low self-discharge 2000mAh cell ran an Icon on high for twice as long as a 2200mAh Energizer.

They conclude the article with the following:



> Frills aside, the bottom line here is battery life, and Duracell has a lot more of it than Energizer.


----------



## mfm (Dec 8, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> In the MHQ02? That is interesting to know. I see that it has significantly wider battery spacing than many chargers.



Yes the MQH02. I will try to log the temperatures with an IR thermometer, but I don't need to charge very often...

The old eneloops are now on sale:






BTW, notice the gigantic NC-TGU01 box to the right (that is the charger that charges 2xAAA, 2xAA, 2xC and 2xD, C and D beeing the new high-capacity eneloops and not the spacers).

They have stickers saying it's old technology that only works 1000 times:


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Bones said:


> If you go back into the forum archives to late 2005 when the Eneloop was introduced, you will find your sentiment respecting capacity echoed many times over. However, 4 years on, rather than capacity increases, we are actually seeing either a stagnation or a re-emphasis on lower capacity cells such as the 1700mAh value line from Duracell:
> 
> http://www.duracell.com/uk/products-list-rechargeable.aspx
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE MAKE A HIGHER CAPACITY LSD THAN SANYO?


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to buy them in the US.


----------



## Conan (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



kwkarth said:


> DOES ANYONE MAKE A HIGHER CAPACITY LSD THAN SANYO?



Ansmann came out with a 2500 mAh LSD. I posted it here in the Battery section but not a single person replied.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Conan said:


> Ansmann came out with a 2500 mAh LSD. I posted it here in the Battery section but not a single person replied.


 

Interesting. I wonder who sells them in the US? I have never heard of them.


----------



## Conan (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mikekoz said:


> Interesting. I wonder who sells them in the US? I have never heard of them.



Ansmann is a German company so they would not be easy to find in the US.

http://www.ansmann.de/cms/en/consum...rgeable-batteries-nimh/maxe-accu-battery.html


----------



## mfm (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, today (12/12) is the release date of the new limited edition Eneloop Tones. I had to get them ofcourse:


----------



## Bones (Dec 12, 2009)

mfm said:


> Yep, today (12/12) is the release date of the new limited edition Eneloop Tones. I had to get them of course:
> 
> [Tones Image 1]
> 
> [Tones Image 2]



Okay mfm, now that you've elicited a whole bunch of sighs, how about eliciting some big grins as well by suggesting some reputable Eneloop vendors in Japan that will ship internationally, preferably via the postal service.

Sigh...


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 12, 2009)

I need them !

Sigh...


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 12, 2009)

Bones said:


> Okay mfm, now that you've elicited a whole bunch of sighs, how about eliciting some big grins as well by suggesting some reputable Eneloop vendors in Japan that will ship internationally, preferably via the postal service.


+1.

Sigh.


----------



## MWClint (Dec 13, 2009)

eneloop tones
http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B002WJI39C/

eneloopy
http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B002S0N8UE/

Shipping

Amazon.co.jp can ship to virtually any address in the world. Orders placed at Amazon.co.jp will be shipped from Ichikawa, Japan, and may not be combined with orders placed at any other Amazon sites. For more information, click the links to the left.



update+Edit:
none of the retailers at amazon.co.jp will ship the eneloopy outside japan. i tried to order from 11 different retailers. 
"This item cannot be shipped to the address you selected."

grrr.


----------



## Conan (Dec 13, 2009)

MWClint said:


> eneloop tones
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B002WJI39C/
> 
> eneloopy
> ...



It says in Product details:

*Shipping:* We're sorry; this item can not be shipped outside Japan


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 13, 2009)

Very frustrating :sigh:


----------



## Byydo (Dec 13, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Very frustrating :sigh:




Might have something to do with the way trademark laws in Japan seem to be pretty loose where parody items are concerned - the character design and calling it "Eneloopy" might elicit some nastygrams from the "Peanuts" copyright holders' lawyers if they started shipping them to the US, but in Japan this would be considered a perfectly normal product.

Of course, it might have nothing to do with Snoopy's legal defense team and it might be a certification issue or just a "we can't imagine someone outside of Japan ever wanting to buy this product, so let's put it in the 'Japan Only' list" situation - lots of corporate decisions seem to be made that way.


----------



## Conan (Dec 13, 2009)

Byydo said:


> Might have something to do with the way trademark laws in Japan seem to be pretty loose where parody items are concerned - the character design and calling it "Eneloopy" might elicit some nastygrams from the "Peanuts" copyright holders' lawyers if they started shipping them to the US, but in Japan this would be considered a perfectly normal product.
> 
> Of course, it might have nothing to do with Snoopy's legal defense team and it might be a certification issue or just a "we can't imagine someone outside of Japan ever wanting to buy this product, so let's put it in the 'Japan Only' list" situation - lots of corporate decisions seem to be made that way.



Even the multi-colored Eneloop batteries cannot be shipped out of Japan.


----------



## Byydo (Dec 13, 2009)

Conan said:


> Even the multi-colored Eneloop batteries cannot be shipped out of Japan.



Ah, I see - in that case, it's probably not dread of Snoopy's lawyers.

Just flipped through a few amazon pages, and it looks like Amazon.co.jp doesn't generally ship hard items (non-book-type items) outside of Japan - I checked cameras, batteries, and even camera bulb blowers, and they're all listed as "can't be shipped outside Japan", even when Amazon.co.jp is the direct seller. I don't know the specific policy though.

I still stand by my opinion regarding comically loose trademark laws  There is, or was, a family restaurant sort of place out on one of the rural highways here, and the signpost out front had the restaurant's name accompanied by, of all people, Popeye.

Apparently the management was not familiar with Popeye's long-standing grudge against the Rising Sun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymQoktCc-NM


(Don't watch if easily offended; no offense intended to persons of any nation or ethnicity, etc., and definitely don't read any of the deranged YouTube comments/flames if you want to keep any faith in humanity. Link posted in jest only.)


----------



## vali (Dec 13, 2009)

Something similar happens here with amazon.com vs amazon.co.uk. There are lots of items we cant buy in .com and I saw no problems at all in the co.uk site.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *mfm*
> 
> 
> _Yep, today (12/12) is the release date of the new limited edition Eneloop Tones. I had to get them of course:_
> ...


 

Are ya gonna lick those, or chew those, to get to the chewy chocolate center?


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Those colored batteries would make great gift for the ladies.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Those colored batteries would make great gift for the ladies.


And especially for all the guys here on CPF.


----------



## jhellwig (Dec 13, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> +1.
> 
> Sigh.






Diddo


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2009)

damn.. those colored eneloops look great.

buy 2 packs, then you can match cells for your 2 celled lights easy.


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Very frustrating :sigh:


group buy perhaps?


----------



## Sugarboy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Conan said:


> Ansmann came out with a 2500 mAh LSD. I posted it here in the Battery section but not a single person replied.



"GS Yuasa" (according to what i read on the web, is the one who makes those OEM LSD batteries for Panasonic, Uniross etc) is also rolling out its "EniTime" 2,500 mah AA LSD this year..












http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b13188520


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 14, 2009)

2,500 mah sound good, real good if it discharges like the Eneloop.


----------



## Conan (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Sugarboy! The Ansmann version is already available here in the Philippines but I have to buy it at the distributor's warehouse it's not yet in the malls. Too lazy to go there at the moment.


----------



## WDG (Dec 14, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 2,500 mah sound good, real good if it discharges like the Eneloop.



I wonder about the robustness of these cells, though. From discussions in this forum, it seems the tighter internal packaging of higher capacity cells is part of what makes them less tolerant of abuse and generally more trouble-prone.

I, for one, am as pleased as can be with my current one and two+ year old Eneloops, as is.


----------



## Niconical (Dec 14, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 2,500 mah sound good, real good if it discharges like the Eneloop.


 
I could be wrong, time will tell, but I suspect that when (and if) we see a true 2500mah LSD AA that works as well as an eneloop, it will be an eneloop.


----------



## vali (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Sugarboy said:


> "GS Yuasa" (according to what i read on the web, is the one who makes those OEM LSD batteries for Panasonic, Uniross etc) is also rolling out its "EniTime" 2,500 mah AA LSD this year..



I am doing a self discharge test with 750 mAh LSD AAA enitimes. The self discharge is in the LSD realm, but not in the same level as eneloop. I wonder how they can do a LSD with higher capacity without worsening the self discharge. We need some tests !!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Sugarboy said:


> "GS Yuasa" (according to what i read on the web, is the one who makes those OEM LSD batteries for Panasonic, Uniross etc) is also rolling out its "EniTime" 2,500 mah AA LSD this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man, this must have been created by the Yuasa division of "How close can we tread to the look and sound of "Eneloop" and not have a lawsuit slapped on us?" I bet more than a little thought went into the "Eni" part of that label! Catchy sound, though: "Any Time."


----------



## Marc999 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Very frustrating :sigh:



Send me your white eneloops. I'll be happy to use some crayon on them. If you'd like, I can dip them in cinnamon and nutmeg too.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Man, this must have been created by the Yuasa division of "How close can we tread to the look and sound of "Eneloop" and not have a lawsuit slapped on us?" I bet more than a little thought went into the "Eni" part of that label! Catchy sound, though: "Any Time."



LOL funny stuff! They could have come a little closer to the Eneloop name by using Ene instead Eni, but would have lost the "any time" sound.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 14, 2009)

mfm said:


> BTW, notice the gigantic NC-TGU01 box to the right (that is the charger that charges 2xAAA, 2xAA, 2xC and 2xD, *C and D beeing the new high-capacity eneloops and not the spacers*).



Bold emphasis mine. No way I'm the only one who noticed that statement... right?


----------



## Sugarboy (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



davidt1 said:


> LOL funny stuff! They could have come a little closer to the Eneloop name by using Ene instead Eni, but would have lost the "any time" sound.



those rare EniTime cells are dirt cheap here in Hong Kong (it's sth like 55HKD=7USD for a pack of 4 x 2,100 mah AA), but i don't think anyone is buying tho (Sanyo Eneloop *rulez* all battery stores here)


----------



## mfm (Dec 15, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Bold emphasis mine. No way I'm the only one who noticed that statement... right?



There are (relatively) new C-size eneloops rated at Min. 3000 mAh and D-size eneloops at Min. 5700 mAh.


----------



## WDG (Dec 15, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Bold emphasis mine. No way I'm the only one who noticed that statement... right?



I'm assuming they're these: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228884&highlight=eneloop


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah ha!... now I remember. My brain sometimes, I'm tellin' ya'. 

I had even read the original thread last year. No wonder why no one was jumping all over this as if it was news.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## guiri (Feb 2, 2010)

What i want to know is, where do you stick the battery in the dog to charge it? 

As for a group buy. I suggest we buy a butt load of colored ones and then people can buy the amount in the color they want. First come first serve and all that.

I"m sure we can find someone in japan to send them here.

As for the no shipping policy. It's prolly 'cause they're batteries. UPS and fedex have similar stuff in the US and ask you if your package contains batteries if you ship, say a camera.

George


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 13, 2010)

Any news on when these are coming to the U.S.?


----------



## Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

damn_hammer said:


> Any news on when these are coming to the U.S.?



Nope, and when you consider that the Eneloop C & D cell were released over a year before the Eneloop 1500 cycle cell, and they're not even here yet, we probably shouldn't hold our breath.


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 14, 2010)

Is this delay because of production run volumes?


----------



## Bones (Feb 15, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Is this delay because of production run volumes?



Who knows.

But if it is a production volume issue, what would deter a several billion dollar corporation from spending a few tens of millions to ramp up production? Sanyo is the only corporation I'm aware of that seems reluctant to meet the demand for its products. Anyway, if it actually was a capitalization problem, perhaps it will finally be resolved by Panasonic's much deeper pockets.


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Bones said:


> Sanyo is the only corporation I'm aware of that seems reluctant to meet the demand for its products.


To put it in a different light, Energizer is very reluctant to meet the demand for LSD cells. I don't think Sanyo is quite in the same category.


----------



## Bones (Feb 15, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> To put it in a different light, Energizer is very reluctant to meet the demand for LSD cells. I don't think Sanyo is quite in the same category.



Yes, whereas Sanyo doesn't seem as concerned with the bottom line as they perhaps should, the bottom line appears to be Energizer's only concern. 

Mind you, if I was at the helm, I too may have done what they appeared to do, which was to buy up all the 2500mAh NiMH cells in the world at fire-sale prices once the other major brands either discontinued their distribution, or at least de-emphasized their visibility, in favor of cells with a new technology that wouldn't fail in mere months.

Of course, now that even they are starting to recognize the hit their reputation has since taken as a result of the grossly premature failure of the entire inventory of their flagship rechargeable, they are faced with having to see their profit margins contract substantially by switching to what I'm sure is significantly more costly alternative, even if it's presently the lowly 2300mAh regular chemistry NiMH cell manufactured by Sanyo.


----------



## Illum (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Sugarboy said:


> "GS Yuasa" (according to what i read on the web, is the one who makes those OEM LSD batteries for Panasonic, Uniross etc) is also rolling out its "EniTime" 2,500 mah AA LSD this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're having issues at the moment, this was discussed in Akimasa [Taiwan]
translated version: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmy3c.com%2FD5%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D9049%26extra%3Dpage%253D2&sl=zh-CN&tl=en



jackc said:


> Yesterday, getting, breaking of seals found voltage of only 1.20x V, with the MH-C9000 1A discharge, can only be released 200mah, it does not seem consistent with the meaning of Ready to use, I do not know the factory forgot to charge, or should I say I got were to be leakage of defective goods?
> 
> using MH-C9000 as the analyzer ，charge/discharge rate both set at 1A，results vary alot，there was two barely near 2000mah，one slightly over 2000mah， the remaining one was the highest, but only up to 2200mah, none reached 2300mah min（testing rechargeables in the past，1A discharge rate at minimum always satisfied manufacturer minimum）​



For those who are Chinese literate, it makes more sense reading the original http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=9049&extra=page=2


----------



## cckw (Mar 26, 2010)

RE: The japan only eneloop product: Do we want to have a Japanese member buy a bunch and ship it to a US member then break it out and resend to the rest of the USA must have guys?

It would not be very cost effective, but would get your hands on the cool stuff. I could be a volunteer on the US side. Not that I want to, but would if nobody else would do it. I used to do a lot of e-bay with almost never an error.


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2010)

Nah, it would be for the fun of having the colored products


----------



## Winx (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Illum said:


> they're having issues at the moment, this was discussed in Akimasa [Taiwan]
> translated version: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmy3c.com%2FD5%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D9049%26extra%3Dpage%253D2&sl=zh-CN&tl=en
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I bought one pack of these from hkequipment. Here's a result straight from the package:






Battery was empty. Not really "Ready to use" as advertised. I charged at 0.6A and stopped charging at 3419mAh!! Turnigy was showing a voltage of 1.46V but I didn't measure voltage myself. I'll do a discharge test when I get home.

One cycle and here are the results. Don't waste your money on these.


----------



## aim54x (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



kwkarth said:


> DOES ANYONE MAKE A HIGHER CAPACITY LSD THAN SANYO?



Maha Powerex Imedion 2100mAh I have had no issues with these, they run nicely next to my Eneloops (not mixed together though)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*

Winx,

Can you tell me the parameters set to measure the NiMh discharge on your Turnigy? Discharge current and termination voltage?

Thanks,
- Vikas


----------



## Winx (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Winx,
> 
> Can you tell me the parameters set to measure the NiMh discharge on your Turnigy? Discharge current and termination voltage?
> 
> ...



Vikas,

0.8-1A discharge, 0.7A charge, one DCHG-CHG cycle.

For comparison I got about 2050-2100mAh from Panasonic Infinium. Pretty much same results with a few batteries in series.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (May 12, 2010)

mfm said:


> Yes the MQH02. I will try to log the temperatures with an IR thermometer, but I don't need to charge very often...
> 
> The old eneloops are now on sale:
> 
> ...


 
looks like eneloop nirvana there- wish I could visit- are you in Japan, Singapore or Phillipines?


----------



## dex138 (May 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ELMS5C/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002S0N8V8/

both from Dandy Shop. (out of Germany I think)

Ordered these the other day and was informed today that both were SHIPPED! BRP 12.80 total freight to Canada. 

Go getum folks!

And to the one who thought the Eneloopy was a charger? it's not a charger, its a tester!' 

EDIT: according to writeups both these items contain the next gen eneloops!

EDIT #2: The Eneloopy listing image shows that batteries and charger are included...this is not the case... this is for the tester only!! AAARRRGG!


----------



## illumiGeek (May 28, 2010)

Hmm... same shipping to Hawaii. So about $56.40 for a pack of 8 colored batteries (or "coloured" as the Brits say) and an "eneloopy" dog (@ current exchange rates).

Double the order and the shipping is still the same, so it goes down to $47.10 each (batteries+tester).

Hardly a bargain, but tempting for the cool factor...


----------



## Mr Happy (May 28, 2010)

Also it looks like the Eneloopy comes with a two bay charger...or that the charger comes with an Eneloopy.


----------



## mfm (May 29, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> Also it looks like the Eneloopy comes with a two bay charger...or that the charger comes with an Eneloopy.



The picture here is wrong, the item sold is only the Eneloopy.

But yes, there is a pack with the Eneloopy, the charger and two batteries (thats the one I bought) and there is another pack with only the Eneloopy (and yet another one with only the charger ofcourse).


----------



## dex138 (May 30, 2010)

illumiGeek said:


> Hmm... same shipping to Hawaii. So about $56.40 for a pack of 8 colored batteries (or "coloured" as the Brits say) and an "eneloopy" dog (@ current exchange rates).
> 
> Double the order and the shipping is still the same, so it goes down to $47.10 each (batteries+tester).
> 
> Hardly a bargain, but tempting for the cool factor...



Its ALL about the cool factor.........


----------



## dex138 (May 30, 2010)

mfm said:


> The picture here is wrong, the item sold is only the Eneloopy.
> 
> But yes, there is a pack with the Eneloopy, the charger and two batteries (thats the one I bought) and there is another pack with only the Eneloopy (and yet another one with only the charger ofcourse).



This is confirmed.... DEFINITELY only a tester... no charger. no batteries, not even a box! :shakehead


----------



## mfm (May 31, 2010)

dex138 said:


> This is confirmed.... DEFINITELY only a tester... no charger. no batteries, not even a box! :shakehead



Strange, the ones for retail definitely comes in boxes similar to the one in the picture. There should be a manual included aswell. Does it come with the dogbones and the spacers for AAA cells?


----------



## dex138 (May 31, 2010)

Yes, it comes with 2 bones and 2 spacers, but no manual.


----------



## Sugarboy (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Illum said:


> they're having issues at the moment, this was discussed in Akimasa [Taiwan]
> translated version: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmy3c.com%2FD5%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D9049%26extra%3Dpage%253D2&sl=zh-CN&tl=en
> 
> 
> ...



i only hv a pack of 4 x 800mah enitime for my wireless mouse.. so far so good.

last time i check, the street price for a pack of 4 x 2,500mah enitime AA is HK$65 (~USD 8)

Yuasa Enitime is essentially replacing all Uniross Hybrio (which itself is a rebadged Yuasa) here


----------



## mfm (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Sugarboy said:


> last time i check, the street price for a pack of 4 x 2,500mah enitime AA is HK$65 (~USD 8)



When the street price of a 4-pack of genuine AA eneloops (with the hologram) is HK$72, why do you bother?


----------



## Sugarboy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mfm said:


> When the street price of a 4-pack of genuine AA eneloops (with the hologram) is HK$72, why do you bother?



it got more juices according to what it claims (2000 mah vs 2500 mah) 

beware of fake eneloops (those with no laser sticker)


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



Sugarboy said:


> beware of fake eneloops (those with no laser sticker)


None of my Eneloops have a hologram on them.


----------



## mfm (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



TorchBoy said:


> None of my Eneloops have a hologram on them.



It is only Sanyo HK that are putting security holograms on their eneloop packages due to the large flood of fake eneloops from China.


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 1, 2010)

Even with hologram, always take a second look... Holograms can be replicated as good as anything (just look at nokia batteries), but they will always have a flaw


----------



## mfm (Jun 1, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Even with hologram, always take a second look... Holograms can be replicated as good as anything (just look at nokia batteries), but they will always have a flaw



The point is that it will be very expensive to replicate since you need a master, and until the first batch of fake Eneloops with security stickers are found I wouldn't worry (which will probably never surface as people still buy the fakes).

I also noticed that they take genuine Sanyo chargers, add fake batteries and re-seal the plastic wrapping. So it is sold as a charger + battery pack.

But yes, I saw sticker sheets with security holograms for most major computer companies (such as Intel and Apple) in Shenzhen last week...


----------



## Sugarboy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Using all 1500 cycles? Gimme a break.*



mfm said:


> It is only Sanyo HK that are putting security holograms on their eneloop packages due to the large flood of fake eneloops from China.









in case u wonder how the hologram looks..


----------



## dex138 (Jun 4, 2010)

Next Gen Eneloop Tones just arrived. 11 days to Canada. Still kinda tough to justify the price - $47.00 CAD delivered - but oooooo are they nice! You only live once, right? And....... it's only money, right? :twothumbs


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 5, 2010)

dex138 said:


> Next Gen Eneloop Tones just arrived. 11 days to Canada. Still kinda tough to justify the price - $47.00 CAD delivered - but oooooo are they nice! You only live once, right? And....... it's only money, right? :twothumbs


 
Good for you! If you break them in can you post the numbers?


----------



## dex138 (Jun 5, 2010)

First 4 being discharged as we speak, then a full break-in, with numbers to follow once all 8 are done. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 5, 2010)

dex138 said:


> First 4 being discharged as we speak, then a full break-in, with numbers to follow once all 8 are done.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
Thanx Dex! I have no idea when they will start showing up in the US. There's just too much red tape that's why the US is always the last to get the cool stuff from other countries.:shakehead Oh well. :scowl:


----------



## dex138 (Jun 9, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Thanx Dex! I have no idea when they will start showing up in the US. There's just too much red tape that's why the US is always the last to get the cool stuff from other countries.:shakehead Oh well. :scowl:



Here are the numbers for my new Eneloop Tones. I used my C9000 to do an initial .2C discharge, and then a standard break in:

Purple - 1955
Pink - 1951
Orange - 1948
Yellow - 1958
Lime - 1957
Olive - 1958
Lt Blue - 1946
Navy - 1946

On a previous batch of Eneloops I just did a break in without a discharge before hand(this was before I read somewhere that I should be discharging before I break-in) and the numbers were quite a bit higher, so I'm not sure if I 'm doing this right or not. Sure hope I didn't cook'm....


----------



## s0lar (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not good for batteries to overcharge them, but at 200mA they will survive.


----------



## mfm (Jun 9, 2010)

s0lar said:


> It's not good for batteries to overcharge them, but at 200mA they will survive.



It's still a waste of time, electricity and charge cycles with these break-ins.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

dex138 said:


> Here are the numbers for my new Eneloop Tones. I used my C9000 to do an initial .2C discharge, and then a standard break in:
> 
> Purple - 1955
> Pink - 1951
> ...


 
Thanx Dex! I can't wait until these eneloop tones start showing up in the US. I did the same thing you did with my first eneloops and didn't discharge them first before doing a break-in but since then I discharge all my new rechargeable batteries first before doing anything else.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 9, 2010)

_It's my understanding_ that these Eneloop Tones

(that is, the pretty-pastel-colored ones)

are ONLY a limited run of 100,000 sets.


And ONLY gonna' be made available in Japan.



I, however, certainly HOPE they decide to make these beauties widely available for Everyone ! ! !


_


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

Burgess said:


> _It's my understanding_ that these Eneloop Tones
> 
> (that is, the pretty-pastel-colored ones)
> 
> ...


 
That would suck if that's the case. :sigh: But I'll still be happy as long as the regular eneloops are around. 

.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 9, 2010)

Burgess said:


> And ONLY gonna' be made available in Japan.
> _



They are already available in Europe.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm . . . .


Well, that's *Gotta'* be a good sign !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## dex138 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup, that's confirmed, because that's where mine came from.... shipped out of Germany.


----------



## dex138 (Jun 10, 2010)

mfm said:


> It's still a waste of time, electricity and charge cycles with these break-ins.



That's OK....these new generation Eneloops are rated at *1500*+ cycles, so what's the odd break-in here and there gonna hurt? Aye?

And time? Well, I got lots of that! Electricity? Didn't I read somewhere that a properly broken in and cycled battery is more efficient, and lasts longer? Doesn't sound wasteful to me...

Just my noobesque 2 cents worth...


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 15, 2010)

COMING TO AMERICA!

SANYO Eneloop Tone batteries - with improved specifications - will be available in the USA at the end of Jul, 2010 from Costco, in kits containing 4 AA and 4 AAA Eneloop Tones.

Info is straight from SANYO NORTH AMERICA.


----------



## MarioJP (Jun 15, 2010)

dex138 said:


> That's OK....these new generation Eneloops are rated at *1500*+ cycles, so what's the odd break-in here and there gonna hurt? Aye?
> 
> And time? Well, I got lots of that! Electricity? Didn't I read somewhere that a properly broken in and cycled battery is more efficient, and lasts longer? Doesn't sound wasteful to me...
> 
> Just my noobesque 2 cents worth...



I am curious of how much is the electric bill of just charging batteries alone???


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jun 15, 2010)

Costco likes to keep the prices of their items around $20, so I suspect that is what the 8 batteries will cost us. Little on the higher side as previous deals from Costco used to have around 12 batteries in them.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> COMING TO AMERICA!
> 
> SANYO Eneloop Tone batteries - with improved specifications - will be available in the USA at the end of Jul, 2010 from Costco, in kits containing 4 AA and 4 AAA Eneloop Tones.
> 
> Info is straight from SANYO NORTH AMERICA.


 

That would be nice but probably unlikely because of all the red tape bullcrap.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

MarioJP said:


> I am curious of how much is the electric bill of just charging batteries alone???


 
Now that makes me curious. Maybe I should get one of those wattage counting devices. Anyone know of one?


----------



## MarioJP (Jun 15, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Now that makes me curious. Maybe I should get one of those wattage counting devices. Anyone know of one?



Now that I think about it and realize that most of the appliance that you have in your home that are on standby probably what costs more than charging batteries. At least your putting the energy into good use and not being wasted to keep a device on standby or "power leaks" such as leaving your cell phone charger plugged, while not in use.

Typical battery charger is what? 6-12 watts?? Doing break-ins and cycles should not cause your electric bill to skyrocket through the roof right?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

MarioJP said:


> Now that I think about it and realize that most of the appliance that you have in your home that are on standby probably what costs more than charging batteries. At least your putting the energy into good use and not being wasted to keep a device on standby or "power leaks" such as leaving your cell phone charger plugged, while not in use.
> 
> Typical battery charger is what? 6-12 watts?? Doing break-ins and cycles should not cause your electric bill to skyrocket through the roof right?


 
I wouldn't think so but I'd like to find out though. I just need one of those watt counter thing-a-ma-bobs.


----------



## core (Jun 16, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> I wouldn't think so but I'd like to find out though. I just need one of those watt counter thing-a-ma-bobs.



You're looking for something like the Kill A Watt . To save you some trouble though I just put mine on my LaCrosse BC-700 while charging 4 AA's at 700mA. It uses 9 watts. Which is really nothing. Especially considering this is only while you are actively using it. Running a 9W load for 3 hours will cost me _two tenths of a penny_. I can live with that.

Interestingly enough, it was sucking 19VA -- I didn't realize the power factor was that horrible on these!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 16, 2010)

core said:


> You're looking for something like the Kill A Watt . To save you some trouble though I just put mine on my LaCrosse BC-700 while charging 4 AA's at 700mA. It uses 9 watts. Which is really nothing. Especially considering this is only while you are actively using it. Running a 9W load for 3 hours will cost me _two tenths of a penny_. I can live with that.
> 
> Interestingly enough, it was sucking 19VA -- I didn't realize the power factor was that horrible on these!


 
Thanks core! That's what I was looking for. :wave:


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jun 16, 2010)

*Watt Counter Thing-a-ma-Bob...*



fishinfool said:


> ...*I just need one of those watt counter thing-a-ma-bobs*.


*P3 P4400 Kill A Watt Electricity Load Meter and Monitor $16.99 AC Free Shipping @ Newegg*​


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 16, 2010)

:thanks:


----------



## joeparker54 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> COMING TO AMERICA!
> 
> SANYO Eneloop Tone batteries - with improved specifications - will be available in the USA at the end of Jul, 2010 from Costco, in kits containing 4 AA and 4 AAA Eneloop Tones.
> 
> Info is straight from SANYO NORTH AMERICA.



They're here... Except my pack has *8* AA's 4 AAA's and a two channel charger - all for $25.99


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 12, 2010)

too bad the charger wasnt the smart one with independent charging bay.. price is good btw.


----------



## hank (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmm, Costco's website only finds these older white ones:
12 AAA for $30, and 16 AA for $45, right now.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 13, 2010)

I would still prefer the white ones only because they would be easier to label but if we get the eneloop tones here in Hawaii then who knows what I'll do. :devil:


----------



## alins (Jul 15, 2010)

Photos from Costco:

http://imgur.com/jQaOg.jpg

http://imgur.com/po0zV.jpg

http://imgur.com/7TD4O.jpg

http://imgur.com/N7MKi.jpg

Charger is NC-MQN06U. Pair charging only.

Go here to see what is "New in the warehouse".
http://www.costco.com/inthewarehouse/locator.aspx

Choose your local store and then hit continue.

Scroll down under HARDWARE, you should find the following listing:
SANYO PRE-CHARGED ENELOOP RECHARGEABLE BATTERY KIT ....... 523519

If it's there, your local store carries it.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 16, 2010)

alins said:


> Photos from Costco:
> 
> http://imgur.com/jQaOg.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Lucky you.  I wonder if all Costco's will eventually carry that or just a select few. 
Hopefully I see some here in Hawaii sometime soon.


----------



## e1sbaer (Jul 16, 2010)

The new eneloops which retain 75% charge after 3 years are available down here but they are in white like the old ones. The only difference I see is an A after HR-3UTG(A) indication and a crown symbol.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone want to start a group buy for those without a Costco near them for this Eneloop pack?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 16, 2010)

There is a guy offering eneloop tones in the marketplace. I'm surprised that they are still available...


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 16, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> There is a guy offering eneloop tones in the marketplace. I'm surprised that they are still available...


 
Thanks for the info on the tones. :wave: I rarely check the marketplace but will make it a ritual from now on.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Jul 16, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Lucky you.  I wonder if all Costco's will eventually carry that or just a select few.
> Hopefully I see some here in Hawaii sometime soon.


Just saw that Eneloop package at my Costco here in Kansas City yesterday.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 16, 2010)

ArmyMedicDad said:


> Just saw that Eneloop package at my Costco here in Kansas City yesterday.


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah........rub it in.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jul 16, 2010)

*Where are the C and D Adapters?!?*



alins said:


> Photos from Costco:
> 
> ---SNIP---
> 
> ...


Where are the C and D Adapters?!? :shrug: :huh2:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 16, 2010)

The new kits just showed up in some of the Phoenix Costco's today!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 16, 2010)

It may just be I, but I am feeling kind of cool toward having different shades of colors for the same battery. I prefer uniformity, and really dig the pearl white anyway. Am I being anal retentive?


----------



## joeparker54 (Jul 17, 2010)

That's just your style Turbo... but I think that unique coloring can be a useful tool - The colors are great in that I can ID a matched set right away if it requires 2 or 4 AA's or AAA's. I don't really intend to track battery performance by each individual cell anyway since they seem to be so well matched - 834,835,836,and 837mah for AAA's according to bc-9009 (haven't bothered to check AA's yet). This way I don't need to put any marks on the cells and worry about them rubbing off,smearing, or just plain looking ugly. I wouldn't necessarily want the Tones 8 pack, but for me, the costco package is nearly perfect. It adds a bit of color and variety to your battery rack/bin/whatever without making it look like a box of crayons. The only thing that it's missing are two more AAA's (3xAAA lights :sick2 - that and a better charger, that is

Sanyo may have also chose to use colors to distinguish the newly improved cell from the old cells. This would avoid confusion between new and old product along with preventing mixing of batteries. What's to stop someone who was previously selling fake eneloops from just saying "New, Improved Design - 1500 charges!!!" and continuing to rip people off?


----------



## e1sbaer (Jul 17, 2010)

Joe, they are also selling the improved cells in the old colors. See my post #160.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 17, 2010)

Hawaii is probably going to be the last to get them and that's if we're lucky.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 17, 2010)

I went to Costco today to pick up some Eneloops, and for the first time they didn't have any!  After reading this thread, would I be correct to assume they got rid of them to make room for these new ones? I'm on the East Coast in PA, anyone know when I may expect to see them?


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 18, 2010)

I called Kona Costco earlier and they have a pallet of these new eneloops arriving either this coming week or the next. I will be waiting at the door before they open when these actually show up. :devil: 

I also purchased 2-8 pack Eneloop Tones from vestureofblood. He has only 4 left so check it out at the Market Place. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229794


----------



## shadowjk (Jul 18, 2010)

The tones batteries are numbered 1-8 too


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 18, 2010)

These new Eneloops are not limited edition, are they? If not, I think will wait to buy when my current Eneelops need replacements.


----------



## Itchrelief (Jul 18, 2010)

WadeF said:


> I went to Costco today to pick up some Eneloops, and for the first time they didn't have any!  After reading this thread, would I be correct to assume they got rid of them to make room for these new ones? I'm on the East Coast in PA, anyone know when I may expect to see them?



That's what happened at the Costco I shop at. Disappeared for a while (don't remember how long because I wasn't looking for batteries for a while) and then the new Eneloops appeared within the past month or so.


----------



## Stereodude (Jul 18, 2010)

Saw these today in the Commerce Township, MI Costco in the same package alins posted.


----------



## FlashPilot (Jul 21, 2010)

alins said:


> Photos from Costco:
> 
> http://imgur.com/jQaOg.jpg
> 
> ...


 
I picked up 2 packs at the Boise Costco today. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Loaded_For_Bear (Jul 21, 2010)

The new 1500x eneloop kits just showed up on Amazon yesterday.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 21, 2010)

Loaded_For_Bear said:


> The new 1500x eneloop kits just showed up on Amazon yesterday.


 
Aloha and welcome to CPF Loaded_For_Bear! :wave:

Amazon is selling the new eneloops for over 10 bucks more than costco so I think I will wait a little longer. Our costco is suppose to have them here this week or next.


----------



## BRO (Jul 21, 2010)

I just pick up a pack of Sanyo blue color ones from a Costco store in San Diego. It came with 8 AA's, 4 AAA's and a four bay charger for $25.99. I will try them out on my new TK-45 when it arrives. 

Although I have some fully charged Sanyo whites ready to go as well.


----------



## dex138 (Jul 21, 2010)

shadowjk said:


> The tones batteries are numbered 1-8 too



heh.... thanks for the info on the numbers...I didn't even notice that on my set of "tones"... not that I need the numbers. I just matched them by color: 2 blues, purple/pink...etc. Still a very snazzy set IMHO.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 9, 2010)

For people in Canada, Eneloop Tones are now available from dell.ca:

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...tdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1&sku=A4046721

$40 is a bit expensive for 8 batteries though...


----------



## gt_mule (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Where are the C and D Adapters?!?*



TakeTheActive said:


> Where are the C and D Adapters?!? :shrug: :huh2:



A certain online auction site.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Where are the C and D Adapters?!?*



gt_mule said:


> A certain online auction site.


IMHO, it was better package when they were included (from Sanyo):
8 AA Eneloop
2 AAA Eneloop
4 C-size spacers
4 D-size spacers
1 Sanyo MQN06U (Series) Charger
~$20 on sale, IIRC. :twothumbs​


----------



## FlashPilot (Aug 13, 2010)

WildChild said:


> For people in Canada, Eneloop Tones are now available from dell.ca:
> 
> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...tdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1&sku=A4046721
> 
> $40 is a bit expensive for 8 batteries though...


 
Give it time and I bet we will see them between $16-$20.


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 20, 2010)

WildChild said:


> For people in Canada, Eneloop Tones are now available from dell.ca:
> 
> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...tdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1&sku=A4046721
> 
> $40 is a bit expensive for 8 batteries though...



Not sure if this is new but they are now on sale for $29.99 for 8 cells. 
Still at $3.75 a cell that is a bit steep.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy the new 1500 charge eneloops in white? I know about the 8 color tones and the costco tones but I haven't seen any new white eneloops. Are they even being made or are the new eneloops only in different colors?


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 20, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Does anyone know where to buy the new 1500 charge eneloops in white? I know about the 8 color tones and the costco tones but I haven't seen any new white eneloops. Are they even being made or are the new eneloops only in different colors.



Looked for them in white, without success. Have not heard they are even being made.


----------



## Ohmic (Aug 21, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Looked for them in white, without success. Have not heard they are even being made.



The 1500 cycle eneloops are definitely in production. I have seen them on ebay from sellers in Japan. 

Here is a link which talks about them, you can see from the picture they have the '1500 cycles' logo printed on the packaging.

http://www.fareastgizmos.com/green_...ergy_generated_from_renewable_solar_power.php


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 21, 2010)

Ohmic said:


> The 1500 cycle eneloops are definitely in production. I have seen them on ebay from sellers in Japan.
> 
> Here is a link which talks about them, you can see from the picture they have the '1500 cycles' logo printed on the packaging.
> 
> http://www.fareastgizmos.com/green_...ergy_generated_from_renewable_solar_power.php


 
That's good to know but as always, the US will be the absolute last country in the world to get them. Hell, we still haven't even gotten any of the 8pk eneloop tones yet, just the costco tones. :shakehead


----------



## mfm (Aug 21, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Does anyone know where to buy the new 1500 charge eneloops in white? I know about the 8 color tones and the costco tones but I haven't seen any new white eneloops. Are they even being made or are the new eneloops only in different colors?



They only have white 1500 cycle ones i Japan (Eneloop Tones was a limited edition) and have had for over a year. See my pictures earlier in the thread.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 22, 2010)

I picked up some of the Costco improved Eneloops and just completed a discharge and break in on the C9000 on 4 of the AA's. At the completion, the four had available capacities ranging from 1970 to 1983 mah.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 22, 2010)

mfm said:


> They only have white 1500 cycle ones i Japan (Eneloop Tones was a limited edition) and have had for over a year. See my pictures earlier in the thread.



Eneloop Tones have been available in Europe since this summer, white eneloops with 1500 cycles are also available. None of them are Japan exclusive.


----------



## mfm (Aug 23, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Eneloop Tones have been available in Europe since this summer, white eneloops with 1500 cycles are also available. None of them are Japan exclusive.



I said they only have white ones i Japan, not that they have white ones only i Japan.


----------



## Boss Hogg (Aug 29, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Eneloop Tones have been available in Europe since this summer, white eneloops with 1500 cycles are also available. None of them are Japan exclusive.


 
Are they available in retail stores? If so, which ones?...hopefully in Spain.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't know about retail stores. But many online stores carries them (at least in the czech republic).


----------



## thedeske (Aug 31, 2010)

If I were building an Eneloop set from scratch, the color sets might be interesting to own for organizing, but 5 plus a cell is double the cost for a performance gain you may never realize in real use terms. They are pretty I guess. Can we imagine a better cell 5 years from now? Yes
Can I get those in black and gray? Probably at some point


----------

